# down about weight



## becsboo

im really down about my weight I am the biggest I have ever been and I just cant get a grip 
iv have tried loads of quick diets but nothing is working I cant do much exercise at the moment any that's all not really sure of the point of this post hope someone can give me some good idea's


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry to hear you are feeling down about it all. It's too bad it is so easy to put weight on, and so hard to take it off! Quick diets aren't a good choice for long term weight loss as most will gain back.

Not that I take my own advice, but try small changes. If you drink a lot of soda or juice, switch out 1-2 a day for water (like to infuse water with fruit and have that ready in my fridge). If you eat a lot of sweets, have some fruit prepped and grab some pineapple or a banana instead of a cookie as it will give you the sweet rush without as many calories. If you can make 1 change a week, you can have something you can be proud of, and don't focus so much on the weight but making a healthy change.

I definitely find that prepping food and making a menu for the week is necessary. Otherwise it comes time for dinner and instead of a nice healthy veggie and protein we throw in a frozen pizza and I feel like my whole week of healthy eating is out the window!

Good luck, let me know how things go!


----------



## becsboo

thank you great ideas I think I might have a look on here for a group to join really need to loose about 4 stone


----------



## becsboo

so iv not eaten anything today because I was ill with a stomach bug last night 
I feel this would be an ideal time to start so I am going to try to do a detox of only water for a few days and then start with the fresh products veg potato and salads I cant weigh myself at the moment my scales broke so I will give it a few weeks but I think I am about 14 stone and I want to be 10 
i am so busy running around after my brood i don't have much time to think about food but have to get the snacks in for the children so ill just have to resist the midnight temptations


----------



## becsboo

another fail today mcdondals breakfast the strange thing is I didn't even really enjoy it I just cant do this :(


----------



## MKaykes

Hi becs hope your not still feeling bad about McDonald's...today is a new day. Just take it one day at a time!


----------



## becsboo

thank you so much but another epic fail involving 10 chocolate hob knobs what is wrong with me :(


----------



## SomedayWillow

The best thing to do, in my experience, is not to focus too much on numbers and the times where you don't pick the best thing! If you focus on those things, you get discouraged. It's hard, but if you can train yourself to focus on your successes, and feeling good/healthy, it will help you a lot! 

Another important thing, to me, is accepting your body. Despite what society tries to tell us, there's nothing wrong or bad with any body, and your body knows how to be healthy and what's best. 

self love/care is one of the hardest parts, but it's the most important one.


----------



## becsboo

thank you 
I am really going to try and get a meal plan together today and get focused


----------



## becsboo

it didn't work I just love food to much I think I am just going to stay a large lady


----------



## MKaykes

Do you have any health issues related to bring overweight? Bring healthy rather than skinny is better motivation for me. I've given up on wearing a bikini, but trying to manage cardiac health with a family history of heart disease. 

I'm still relatively young and I'm trying to get ahead of the weight gain that will come when I hopefully get pregnant.


----------



## becsboo

no health issues
going to try again 
going to see if I can do special k for breakfast and lunch then a small evening dinner with a treat for afters
running around after 9 you should expect me to be thin as a twig


----------



## becsboo

day 1 complete I will try to take it a day at a time for now 
I need to buy some scales I have no idea of my weight


----------



## MKaykes

I'd try not to worry about the weight but more about how you feel. I think you'll find as you start eating healthier you can feel it when you don't. Like, today I feel like crappy after eating a giant soft pretzel and cheese when out with friends last night and a donut this morning. It's not that I feel bad for eating it, but my body is like what the heck? I did so good all week eating well, had veggie and beef soup prepped, eggs for breakfast, peanut butter power balls (look them up if you haven't had them, taste like cookie dough to me!). Sometimes feeling icky is worth it (like the pretzel, not so much the donut!)


----------



## MKaykes

Happy for you to have had a day you feel good about!


----------



## becsboo

thank you MK
going to look up the peanut butter balls
day 2 done on track


----------



## Emma12

Eat what you like. Have a small quantity of food and drink plenty of plain water(not juice).


----------



## becsboo

thanks emma12 been off track AGAIN 
never mind and its pancake day
hope do people manage with special days like pancake day birthdays and partys ect


----------



## MKaykes

Most people have a cheat day or a cheat meal. Or, I have some friends doing Weight Warchers and they pack a meal if they are going somewhere so they know how many Weight Watchers pints they are eating.

I'm having a off week so far myself. Have a busy week and didn't prepare. Eating cookies now &#128542;


----------



## becsboo

a quick update almost 2 stone down and still going


----------



## Wobbles

Amazing becs, well done you! 

What's working for you? <3


----------



## becsboo

Wobbles said:


> Amazing becs, well done you!
> 
> What's working for you? <3

its so hard but I have been doing yoga weight training and also trying to count calories but when you love food and home cooked meals its tough 
I used to be quite thin as well so people say oooooo you have gained weight :cry: 
but I wont give up :)


----------



## Wobbles

I love home cooking - I just had to adapt how I cooked and what ... including ingredients. weight training is an awesome fat burner, I do more weight training than cardio and I've had the best results. 

How long have you been using weights? Are people saying since you used or weights or generally? Quite rude really ... 

What is your food plan? I could give you ideas.

I work on macros with my training - I eat fats that wouldn't fall in line with things like SW. Like i make things like these (cilck the recipe names) :

Freezer Salted Almond Butter Fudge
-
Clean Salted Caramel Sauce Recipe
-
Raw Ingredient Raspberry Slices


----------



## MKaykes

Way to go Becs with losing over the last few months! That's a big accomplishment.

Wobbles, that almond fudge looks yummy, and easy!


----------



## Wobbles

I love making things like this and 'clean' but so expensive building the ingredients!


----------



## becsboo

Wobbles said:


> I love home cooking - I just had to adapt how I cooked and what ... including ingredients. weight training is an awesome fat burner, I do more weight training than cardio and I've had the best results.
> 
> How long have you been using weights? Are people saying since you used or weights or generally? Quite rude really ...
> 
> What is your food plan? I could give you ideas.
> 
> I work on macros with my training - I eat fats that wouldn't fall in line with things like SW. Like i make things like these (cilck the recipe names) :
> 
> Freezer Salted Almond Butter Fudge
> -
> Clean Salted Caramel Sauce Recipe
> -
> Raw Ingredient Raspberry Slices

thank you so much the links are great :thumbup:
going to try some of theses over the weekend 
I go to a yoga weight training class you don't actually use weights its all about holding you own body weight in different positions you can really feel it though through your body I love it
I still have a long way to go though


----------



## becsboo

also with things like pizza the children love it but I just have a piece of cheese on toast to curb my craving :winkwink:


----------



## Wobbles

I don't get on well with yoga ... I have zero balance :lol:


----------



## becsboo

Wobbles said:


> I don't get on well with yoga ... I have zero balance :lol:

:haha:me to sometimes


----------



## becsboo

finally down to 11 st 5 bmi 24.9
2 stone to go


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on the weight loss! You've done so well :)


----------



## Wobbles

That's amazing Becsboo :wohoo: well done x


----------



## JennyYearn

Well done! Don't know you but am proud of you xx


----------



## becsboo

Thank you


----------

